# Snapped a couple more pics today



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I guess they don't have spell check on 1900 box covers :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

They'd fit right in here. :laughing:

Really that is embarrassing.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Where's Peter D?!?!?!


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

i can fogive bad spelling.. but an apostrophe on lights? lol come on man... do the lights own that jb?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What's a *light wipe*?


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

480sparky said:


> What's a *light wipe*?


Light whip. A length of, in this case MC cable for an undercounter lite, err light.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

480sparky said:


> What's a *light wipe*?


Whoops, double post.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Adam12 said:


> Light whip. A length of, in this case MC cable for an undercounter lite, err light.



I was thinking it was something you did in the restroom.:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What's a *light wipe*?



Cheap toilet paper


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

The conduit running in the decking is a code violation if you are on the 2008.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

*Off topic....*

Looks like Peter D is history on ET.. he is no longer listed as a member,

Really don't like to see the guy get a permanent ban


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Looks like Peter D is history on ET.. he is no longer listed as a member,
> 
> Really don't like to see the guy get a permanent ban


 What did I miss?


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

william1978 said:


> The conduit running in the decking is a code violation if you are on the 2008.


 
No it isn't.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> No it isn't.


 Is that a roof above there?


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

No, that's why it's not a violation.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> What did I miss?


 
I sent him a PM over at MH, but it will take (4) days to get a straight answer out of him.

Adam, sorry to go off topic here, but it will come back to you.. always does :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> No, that's why it's not a violation.


 What is it a concrete floor above?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> I sent him a PM over at MH, but it will take (4) days to get a straight answer out of him.
> 
> Adam, sorry to go off topic here, but if will come back to you.. always does :thumbsup:


 I think he has flipped his lid.:yes::yes:


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

william1978 said:


> What is it a concrete floor above?


Yeah, the decking is between floors


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> Yeah, the decking is between floors


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

william1978 said:


> :thumbsup:


I looked into that when they were running the conduit and found out it only applied to roof decking.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> I looked into that when they were running the conduit and found out it only applied to roof decking.


 Yea, I only half way agree with that code change.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

While the spelling is atrocious, and I hate the misuse of apostrophes, I commonly will write "lites" instead of "lights" when I have a space constraint on a JB cover.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

Yea right, one letter less to write!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

If space is that much of a constraint a simple _LTS_ should do.

But yeah, that spelling really is appalling.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

SparkYZ said:


> While the spelling is atrocious, and I hate the misuse of apostrophes, I commonly will write "lites" instead of "lights" when I have a space constraint on a JB cover.


 A new member for the spelling police?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Where's Peter D?!?!?!


 
Working on tennis elbow?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Working on tennis elbow?


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Working on tennis elbow?



We know where he is now.

The focus has changed.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

i wrelly don c wut u guyz r bichin bout


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

william1978 said:


> A new member for the spelling police?


My friends hate me for that reason. 

As far as lites being one letter shorter, yeah that's right...I dont know why I write it. Maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> My friends hate me for that reason.
> 
> As far as lites being one letter shorter, yeah that's right...I dont know why I write it. Maybe I'm crazy.


You could always just write a little smaller. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> You could always just write a little smaller. :whistling2:



You can type that way, too.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I_get_shocked said:


> i wrelly don c wut u guyz r bichin bout


I have the sudden urge to smack you upside the head...:no:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> You can type that way, too.


 :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> :laughing:


You can also type so it's invisible!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

PeterD said:


> You can also type so it's invisible!


 :laughing:


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Here's one I missed.

A recept. for a "goggle" sanitizer. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Adam12 said:


> Here's one I missed.
> 
> A recept. for a "goggle" sanitizer. :laughing:


GOOGLE to the rescue!!:thumbup:


----------



## Fusion (May 13, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Where's Peter D?!?!?!



I hate that guy! :furious:


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

Fusion said:


> I hate that guy! :furious:


Im sure his feeling to you is mutual; becuase I hate you and I havent read any of your posts.


----------



## Fusion (May 13, 2010)

thekoolcody said:


> Im sure his feeling to you is mutual; becuase I hate you and I havent read any of your posts.


You better watch out or I'll get High Power Sparky after you.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

------------------------


----------

